
No, a Tesla didn’t predict an accident and brake for it - RobAley
http://robohub.org/no-a-tesla-didnt-predict-an-accident-and-brake-for-it/
======
FabHK
Dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13369962](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13369962)

